# my other toy, yes its the dreaded 3 letters



## haldex (May 2, 2021)

Heres is my other car, I dont daily it, but wanted something still fun to drive with a boot for tools etc, thats where the TT came in.

Any other peeps on here also run beemers?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Looks nice & it is the correct *colour*
What engine?
Hoggy.


----------



## haldex (May 2, 2021)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, Looks nice & it is the correct *colour*
> What engine?
> Hoggy.


Thanks, im a bit of a sucker for red cars! Its the 4.0 V8. Revs to 8400! Ive had it 6 years now and it still makes me giggle when i get out for blast!


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

haldex said:


> Hoggy said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, Looks nice & it is the correct *colour*
> ...


Hi, Better still [smiley=thumbsup.gif] 
Hoggy.


----------

